# VDSL zu langsam; extrem hohe Pingzeiten? Hilfe!



## eSpox (9. März 2014)

Hallo liebes Board,

könntet ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen, warum ich nicht die Werte aus meiner Easybox 904 erreiche?

Router: Easybox 904 DSL
Internet: Vdsl 50.000

Config:



> « SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results »
> Tested on: 2014.03.09 15:56
> IP address: 178.5.xx.xx
> Client OS/browser: Windows XP (Firefox 27.0)
> ...


EasyBox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komme im Browser bei *einzelnen-*Downloads von FTP's (verschiedene) auf sehr geringe Geschwindigkeit 1-2 MB's

Ich komme im Browser bei mehreren gleichzeitigen Downloads von FTP's (verschiedene) auf etwas schnellere Geschwindigkeit 2-3

Ich komme per FTP Client bei mehreren gleichzeitigen Downloads von FTP's (verschiedene) auf ca. 40 MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anmerkung: Meine Pingzeiten sind extrem hoch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (9. März 2014)

1. Du benutzt noch Windows XP ?
2. War das mit deiner Internetleitung schon immer so ?
3. Wie schnell lädst du von hier? > http://speedtest.qsc.de/500MB.qsc
Ich komme da auf mehr als 5MB/s ohne einen zusätzlichen Downloadmanager, auch mit Firefox. 
4. Wurde dir Fastpath geschaltet?


----------



## Che_at_B (9. März 2014)

laut Telekom gibt's kein Fastpath bei vdsl. Ich glaube nicht, das Vodafone da anders arbeitet. Ist das nicht so nen Funk-DSL-Anschluß? wenn ja,wie siehts mit dem Empfang aus? schlechte Position oder Störquellen sind dann auch möglich.


----------



## K3n$! (9. März 2014)

Che_at_B schrieb:


> laut Telekom gibt's kein Fastpath bei vdsl. Ich glaube nicht, das Vodafone da anders arbeitet. Ist das nicht so nen Funk-DSL-Anschluß? wenn ja,wie siehts mit dem Empfang aus? schlechte Position oder Störquellen sind dann auch möglich.


 
Nur weil die Telekom sagt, bei VDSL gibt es kein Fastpath, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es bei VDSL kein Fastpath gibt. 
Das schaltet die Telekom nur einfach nicht. 

Und VDSL ist kabelgebunden


----------



## Che_at_B (10. März 2014)

Das mit VDSL stimmt natürlich, sonst hieß es ja LTE. Sorry. Welcher Anbieter schaltet den Fastpath auf VDSL drauf? 45 is schon happig, aber bei mir schwankt der ping auch um um ca. 10 ms je nach Tageszeit.


----------



## Driftking007 (10. März 2014)

45 bei VDSL ist im normalen bereich. Da VDSL noch zusätzliches Interleaving besitzt wo schonmal ca 8 bis 16 ms verloren gehen plus das routing des Anbieters, da kommt man schnell auf 45 bis 50 ms.

Ach und richtiges Fastpath wie bei ADSL2+ gibt es bei VDSL nicht


----------



## K3n$! (10. März 2014)

@Driftking007: Weißt du, worin der Unterschied zwischen interleaving low und Fastpath besteht ? 

Naja, 45ms sind trotzdem für VDSL schon relativ viel. An meinen beiden VDSL Anschlüssen habe ich jeweils 25-28ms zu heise.de
Kleinere, lokale Anbieter schalten auch Fastpath bei VDSL. Mir fällt nur gerade keiner ein


----------



## eSpox (10. März 2014)

1.) Ja ich besitze noch Windows XP, neuer Laptop +  OS ist allerdings bestellt 

2.) Bin umgezogen in eine neue Wohnung und habe mich für Vodafone VDSL entschieden

3.) Bei dem Testdownload (ist mir bekannt die Seite) komme ich auf 26,4 MB (3,3 in Firefox * 8 = 26,4) *Single Download*

4.) Fastpath wurde nicht geschaltet bzw. nicht erwähnt

=> PC ist über LAN verbunden

Anmerkung: Am Anfang des Downloads schnellt der Speed mal auf 44 MB (5,5 in Firefox) hoch, sinkt dann aber ab und bleibt bei ~26 MB hängen

Speedtest 10. März. 2014 14:50




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testdownload mit mehreren Downloads:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe also (a) eine deutliche Differenz zwischen der angegebenen Syncronisation der EasyBox 904 und meinem maximal erreichbaren Speed (b) erreiche ich meine maximalen Speedwerte nur bei gleichzeitigen Downloads (c) schwankt meine Downloadgeschwindigkeit extrem und bleibt deutlich unter der gewünschten Geschwindigkeit stecken bzw. pendelt sich dort ein. 
Frage ist warum? Auch mein Ping ist ziemlich hoch

In meiner alten Wohnung vor dem Umzug hatte ich erst VDSL 50 von 1und1 (hatte dort keinerlei Probleme) und danach auch 100,000 von KD, ebenfalls keine Probleme


----------



## K3n$! (10. März 2014)

Hast du mal einen anderen PC versucht? Vielleicht mal mit einem Live Linux testen ?


----------



## eSpox (10. März 2014)

Hey,

habe keinen anderen PC, kann nur berichten, dass ich in meiner vorigen Wohnung mit den Geschwindigkeiten bis 100,000k keinerlei Probleme, immer bessere Pings und Speed hatte! 

Wie ist denn meine Dämpfung einzuschätzen? In dem Punkt habe ich keine Ahnung..


----------



## mrfloppy (11. März 2014)

Die Dämpfung  ist Ok,  daran liegt es nicht. Kann aber schon von der Technik herkommen. Hatten letztens ähnliche Fehler bei Kunden wo es an der Glasfaser Anbindung der dslams  lag. Die Leute hatten auch volle 50 M sync aber im download kamen Real nur 20-25 M an.
Vllt ist aber auch die Verteilung fehlerhaft das der Telefonie zuviel Bandbreite bereitgestellt wird.  Teste mal ein testgesprach und während dessen ein Speedtest ob die speed noch weiter in den Keller geht


----------



## eSpox (12. März 2014)

Hey,

ich benutze das Telefon gar nicht bzw. hab gar kein Festnetztelefon..


----------



## eSpox (13. März 2014)

Kann ich sonst noch etwas tun? Ich habe nun sogar in jeglichen Teamspeak Servern nen Ping von 80 und in Online-Games 100+


----------



## mrfloppy (13. März 2014)

Nur mit anderem rechner über LAN testen,  sollte der Fehler weiterhin bestehen Störung melden beim anbieter


----------



## LastChaosTyp (13. März 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal sowas und da war ne Leitung angerostet  Lass die mal prüfen


----------



## JKob72 (8. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte das gleich Problem, dass mein Internet nicht die angegebene Geschwindigkeit hergab.

Irgendwann war ich es dann auch Leid und bin auf Funkinternet (bzw. Internet per Funkstrecke) umgestiegen.
Vielleichts gibt’s ja auch so etwas Ähnliches bei dir in der Nähe? 
Hier im Ruhrgebiet (Gelsenkirchen, Recklinghausen, Herten usw.) funktioniert alles bestens.
Hatte damit auch noch keine Probleme, selbst bei Sturm lief alles stabil.

Ein regionaler Anbieter ist z.B.: 
 Funknetz Schneeweiss


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2014)

@eSpox

Ich habe einen Verdacht.^^
Sag mal hast du vielleicht mit einem "optimierungstool" (tune up o.ä.) an deinem Windows XP rumprobiert?
Hintergrund:
Vor 6-7 Jahren habe ich mit Tune up meinen Uralt PC vor einem Umzug "optimiert", dabei wurde auch etwas am TCP Protokoll verstellt.
In der alten Wohnung gabs damals 1MBit DSL, die kamen auch an, in der neuen Wohnung gab es 16 MBit --> die kamen aber am PC nicht an, maximal 8 Mbit. Der Router zeigte aber, ähnlich wie bei dir, eine viel höherer verfügbare Bandbreite, sprich --> 16Mbit.
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich (mehr durch Zufall) wieder Tuneup drüber laufen --> und *blubb* hatte ich die volle Bandbreite.
Grund dieses Aufsatzes ist, dich darauf hinzuweisen --> es KÖNNTE auch an deinem Betriebssystem bzw. einer Einstellung liegen.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. September 2014)

Thread ist von März, denke mal das sich das erledigt hat


----------

